# Kimono Style



## daer0n (May 1, 2007)

Kimono styles are in this spring for flirty tops or dresses. The sleek Phoebe Couture Kimono Dress ($250 at Neiman Marcus) looks fresh with it's mix of prints, but sophisticated for a stylish night on the town. 
Here are more kimono looks: 




T-Bags Kimono Dress ($176 at Neiman Marcus) 




Alice + Olivia Kimono Knit Dress ($352 at Shopbop) 




Lux Floral Kimono Dress ($58 at Urban Outfitters)




Lux Deep V Printed Kimono Top ($42 at Urban Outfitters)




Garden City Tie-Back ($88 at Anthropologie) 




Fern Kimono Top ($17.80 at Forever 21) 



Coquette: Kimono Style


----------



## luxotika (May 1, 2007)

Those are really cute!


----------



## daer0n (May 1, 2007)

i love them too



i want them all!


----------



## MindySue (May 1, 2007)

whoa i WANT that yellow one no way i'd spend that much though


----------



## Lila (May 1, 2007)

I would totally wear those kinda clothes. It looks hot



I love the 2nd, 4th, 5th &amp; 6th one.


----------



## monniej (May 2, 2007)

i would totally wear every one of these tops or dresses! i love kimono style. it flatters just about every figure! very cute!


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i would totally wear every one of these tops or dresses! i love kimono style. it flatters just about every figure! very cute! I agree!


----------



## angellove (May 2, 2007)

i have like 10 plus pairs of them! i totally love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i pair them with platform shoes... plus, they are so comfortable!



heehee


----------



## GuessWho (May 2, 2007)

I love Kimono style...thanks for sharing ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 2, 2007)

Those are a lot cuter than I thought they'd be (by reading the title of the thread).


----------



## clwkerric (May 2, 2007)

i *LOVE *the first one!!!!


----------



## MissOli (May 2, 2007)

very cute! aww made me wanna go shopping ;P


----------



## CellyCell (May 2, 2007)

Love them. Have them. Great way to cover the belly


----------



## semantje (May 2, 2007)

kimono tops are so cute!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 2, 2007)

I love the Lux floral one.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 2, 2007)

I looooove them a lot!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 2, 2007)

I like the Fern Kimono top the best.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 2, 2007)

Their all very cute, but the first is my favorite.


----------



## chocobon (May 2, 2007)

Those r cute!!!


----------



## Jessica (May 2, 2007)

oooohhhh....i likey likey the first one and last one!!!!!!


----------



## mlle_val (May 3, 2007)

very cute


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2007)

cute. i want one with sakura


----------



## alessaelizabeth (May 5, 2007)

I love kimono styles, they are incredibly flattering


----------



## aykay (May 5, 2007)

I love them all! They're so cute! Especially the first and the last two!


----------



## babyangel (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would totally wear those kinda clothes. It looks hot



I love the 2nd, 4th, 5th &amp; 6th one. Hi,Yup. I love those too.

*Babyangel.*


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (May 5, 2007)

Yes, they're beautiful!

I want the *Lux Deep V Printed Kimono Top* @ Urban Outfitters.


----------



## tinktink22 (May 5, 2007)

i love kimono style!!!


----------



## dah (Jul 13, 2007)

love the first one!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 13, 2007)

I love tops like that. I wear tops like that all the time. I like that I can wear them with shorts and a pair of sandals and be casual. Or dress them up with some heels and jeans.


----------



## niksaki (Jul 13, 2007)

I love the floral one too i would wear that in summer/spring with shorts and cute sandals.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 13, 2007)

love it very cute


----------



## kitty888 (Jul 13, 2007)

i love these tops, esp the first one


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 13, 2007)

I like this style.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 13, 2007)

I looove that yellow one.


----------

